# 6 saws ripped off



## daveyclimber (Dec 22, 2005)

Lost six saws last night in Red Bluff CA ,tweekers cut the locks and tried to steal our gas . They got no gas because of theft resistant fuel tank . Lost $4,000 in replacement value

2 MS460 , dual port mufflers ,ported jugs , 30" oregon bars , Max Flow filter assembly 1 half wrap 1 full wrap

2 MS360 24" oregon bars , one square top filter cover and one smooth top filter cover

2 Husqvarna 335xpt Cali specials 16" husky bars


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Dec 22, 2005)

*For sale:*

For sale:

2 MS460 , dual port mufflers ,ported jugs , 30" oregon bars , Max Flow filter assembly 1 half wrap 1 full wrap

2 MS360 24" oregon bars , one square top filter cover and one smooth top filter cover

2 Husqvarna 335xpt Cali specials 16" husky bars


Kidding of course, hope your insurance covers your loss...


----------



## daveyclimber (Dec 23, 2005)

[

Kidding of course, hope your insurance covers your loss...[/QUOTE]


Nope , but once you get them damn tweekers turning on eachother I will most likely find out who did it and pay them a visit :sword:


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 23, 2005)

Mike, you are funny. Daveyclimber...sorry for your loss. I hate thieves.


----------



## bottlefed89 (Dec 28, 2005)

Find them and kill em'. That's what I wanted to do when all of my gear got stolen. I never found my guy, but if we kill em all we'll eventually eliminate all thieves, we gotta start somewhere....


----------



## Stumper (Dec 28, 2005)

Dateline Dec28,2005 RedBluff California-
Authorities report the death of 2 tweakers following an incident being called "the chainsaw enema". Further details are not available at this time.


----------



## notahacker (Dec 28, 2005)

I have heard if you want your insurance company to cover your equipment and gear you have to create an inventory of your stuff. I have been thinking of creating a digital photo inventory of all the stuff I have with a list price next to it. That way I can prove I had the stuff to begin with, you know? 

Do you have to pay extra for theft too?


----------



## Mr. (Dec 28, 2005)

In AR if you have business property coverage then it's covered. If it's not listed as business property then a good homeowner's policy will cover it. All bets are off if you are incorporated cause it doesn't belong to you it belongs to the company.

Fred


----------



## lumberjach (Dec 28, 2005)

While we are on the subject I thought I would mention the latest scam. Two guys will wait for you at say home depot or something. One Dude will follow you into the store while another stays behind to rip off your truck. When you are checking out the guy that was following you calls his buddy in the parking lot on his cell and warns him. My buddy had 5 saws stollen this way. They were chained and Locked up. Look out!!!


----------



## tam (Dec 29, 2005)

well, i've not had nothing nicked yet. but i know what it's like to lose even one carabiner.


----------



## smokechase II (Dec 29, 2005)

Its not likely that a tweaker would use e-bay, but we'll all keep an eye out there and elsewhere.
The above sentence is just stating the obvious, but also keeps this thread available for others.
Good Luck.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 30, 2005)

Mr. said:


> In AR if you have business property coverage then it's covered. If it's not listed as business property then a good homeowner's policy will cover it. All bets are off if you are incorporated cause it doesn't belong to you it belongs to the company.
> 
> Fred



I have good experience's with insurance covering stolen items. The problem was when a neigbors druggie kid stole my cousin's 4 wheeler then a couple days later stole mine. We took them back and the cops said they could not do anything because we took them back. Well the insurance company considered mine "totalled" so they paid me based on the value minus salavage and I kept it. I ran it for a few years then low and behold another jack"" neighbor kid stole it again. The real kick in the pants was I worked with the kids worthless father. He knew damm well his kid stole it but never said anything. Once agin we took it back. This time the insurance company did not want to pay for the extra damage they did. I still have that 4 wheeler but it is now total junk.

Bill


----------



## tam (Jan 1, 2006)

right.. bummer i suppose.. but it doesn't come close to losing one carabiner.. sniff.. my poor wee honey brothers red gate.. boohoohoo


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 1, 2006)

A good friend of mine (a wild Tahitian with tattoos all over his body, including his forehead) owns a tree company and one of his sons saw a guy from another tree service make a quick grab of one of their big saws and take off. He told his father and he went to pay the owner of that company a visit. He told him that if the saw (or a brand new one) was not brought back to his house by 6pm that day, he would find a lot of his stuff missing and his equipment burned. The other owner had the saw back by 3pm and profusely apologized for his employee's actions. My friend is who I think of when I see the sticker that says, "I don't call 911 and the picture of a gun."

Hope you find out who stole your saws.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 3, 2006)

I hate to say this, but it's probably somebody you know.

One of my saws got ripped off a few years ago. It was stolen from the place where I was keeping my gear at the time. I know who took it too. It's kind of funny though, every time I see that guy he asks about where do I have my equipment now, what do I still have, etc. How I would love to have the balls to say to the guy "Look ????head, I know you took my saw." But I can't prove he took it. So that kind of sucks.


----------



## stihlatit (Jan 3, 2006)

treeman82 said:


> I hate to say this, but it's probably somebody you know.
> 
> One of my saws got ripped off a few years ago. It was stolen from the place where I was keeping my gear at the time. I know who took it too. It's kind of funny though, every time I see that guy he asks about where do I have my equipment now, what do I still have, etc. How I would love to have the balls to say to the guy "Look ????head, I know you took my saw." But I can't prove he took it. So that kind of sucks.



Maybe next time he asks you should set him up and tell him then watch your stuff. Might take a bit but imagine the great feeling if you get him.

Arnie


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 3, 2006)

I would give him a fake place and fill up the locked room with wasps. That will teach him.


----------



## daveyclimber (Jan 5, 2006)

Last night a competing business got hit really bad , made off with their saws and their Bandit 250


----------



## tam (Jan 7, 2006)

i quite fancy pinching a nice new lockjack...


----------



## Ross Turner (Jan 9, 2006)

Tom,just go out & buy one you tight fisted Jock.


----------



## dingo (Jan 10, 2006)

It's a shame but the culprit that steals is usually someone that knows when and where; makes me wonder if the thief isn't around close. That's what happened to me on three ATV's. The pukes cut a new fence and pushed the ATV's up a long hill and loaded them on a trailer. They pushed them because they wouldn't run, mostly junk. The little idiots, I would have given the junkers to them if they would have asked me; but no they had to P. me O. by cutting my brand new barbed wire fence. Yep, I found out on my own investigation who they are and I suspect they know I know, but they are always guessing when and where I'll bring it up.  :angry2:


----------



## palmersfirewood (Jan 20, 2006)

dad had a husky 45 stolen but we never found out who didi it. Busted the 340 dollar window in our 61 f600 dumptruck to get it. Left the 041 stihl just took the new husky. Suspect it was a guy who worked for us, always ran the husky, complained about the 041 (too heavy, hard to crank wah wah wah)


----------



## tam (Jan 20, 2006)

yeah but, ross, they cost money.. you know.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 26, 2006)

I had a van busted into they took 2 saws but left thankfully all my climbing and rigging gear...if only I could get my hands on them.. 

Like it's already been said the most likely people to steal from you are ex or even current employes..


----------



## tam (Jan 29, 2006)

man thieves really suck ass.
but if was gonna steal a saw, i'd stay well clear of a sh!tty stihl. 


mind you, you can't go wrong with their climbing saws..


----------



## wradman (Feb 18, 2006)

*theft*

i know how pissed off you guys are i lost a $3500 red-d-arc /honda welder, i'm pretty sure one of my ex-employees had something to do with it ,just fires me right up when you know but you can't prove it and he won't admit it just like to lay a lickin on him just to make myself feel better, i'm sure the next thief i catch will get the wrath of everything.


----------



## clearance (Feb 18, 2006)

Stealing chainsaws is very bad, you have a saw in your hands more than your woman so you get attached. Here in B.C. I had an experience with the police regarding a stolen chainsaw, I was broke and pawned my 266xp, a couple of weeks after I got it back the police came over, a detective and a younger woman in a unmarked car wearing street clothes. The guy asked me if I owned a Husky chainsaw and wanted to see it. He read the serial# to the woman and she said "thats it". The guy asked me where I got it, I told him I bought it from my old boss and that it was mine, whats the problem.... the woman touched my shoulder and asked the guy if she should read me my rights. I was like wtf, the guy had another look at the file in his briefcase and asked me if I knew what a 394 looked like. He explained to me that a 394 had been stolen during a residential break and enter with the same serial# as my saw. They run serial# from the records they get from pawnshops, right number, wrong saw.Then he gave the woman a dirty look, apologized to me and they left. At least they were doing something, the woman must have been scanning lists and got all hot when she saw the number but failed to check the model. Sometimes in the newspaper there is a reward offered for information leading to the return of stolen things, drug addicts will often rat out thier "friends" for dope money. People sometimes find thier stuff at flea markets here as well. Good luck.


----------



## cushdog (Feb 18, 2006)

2 husky 395's and 2 365's. someday i will find them....someday they will meet me. i will break every bone in my hands destroying them the way they ruined my day. you do not mess with a mans livelyhood or his tools. it is a direct shot at his family. no tolerance.
deep breath.....woooosaaaa


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 19, 2006)

Koa Man said:


> I would give him a fake place and fill up the locked room with wasps. That will teach him.



Creative


----------



## tam (Feb 25, 2006)

i like the posts on this topic. i'm lucky not to have anything nicked so far.


i also like this wee picture:greenchainsaw:


----------

